# 20% FOC Too Much?



## Dave T (Mar 24, 2004)

This comes from the FITA Target world but the Frangillis (Victorio & Michael) who wrote The Heretic Archer advocate that kind of FOC. Claim it is more stable in wind and at the longest distances (90m for FITA). Michael uses some custom made 125g points on his ACEs to get an FOC up around 20%.

Dave


----------



## DHawk2 (Feb 18, 2007)

You wouldn't have to cut them that short. Leave them a little longer to work out the spine. What you gain in arrow weight you may loose in point weight. Could come out about the same.


----------



## C Doyle 88 (Sep 1, 2007)

DHawk2 said:


> You wouldn't have to cut them that short. Leave them a little longer to work out the spine. What you gain in arrow weight you may loose in point weight. Could come out about the same.


This is correct-----

1in longer could allow you to spine well with FOC 12-15%

Heavy points always help at short shots ---the real help comes at 80-100yds 

Frankly if I was shooting 2" groups at 80yds with 20% FOC -----I'd shoot 'um

Good shoot'n


----------



## Short Draw (Dec 6, 2003)

I cut them short and put a heavy point in order to get the overall arrow weight heavier AND spined correctly. Otherwise I'd be shooting an arrow around 4.5 grains per pound.

If I were shooting 2 inch groups at 80 yards, I wouldn't worry about anything! :smile:


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I think you'll like the big FOC after you shoot it. I don't like to shoot anything less than 12 and prefer at least 16


----------

